
Show HN: Bashttpd – An HTTP Server and a Web Framework in Bash Script - x1n13y84issmd42
https://github.com/x1n13y84issmd42/bashttpd
======
x1n13y84issmd42
So, I wanted to learn more about Bash scripting and make something in it for
fun & profit, and here it is — a nearly fully featured HTTP server,
accompanied with a small framework for web apps, both written in Bash Script.
At the moment it responds to all kinds of requests, fully supports binary
files & file upload, form data, JSON requests & responses, has MySQL
utilities, does routing, renders simple HTML templates and more.

